# Scamp fishing - bait is highly over rated !



## Mullethead

Ken and Kyle wanted to get in one last day of fishing before heading back to O-town.

The Gulf Finally layed down and the skys cleared .. and with red snapper and AJ off limits - and not wanted to clean mingos and triggers all evening, we went looking for scamp. 

We got a live well full of pogies - and got some more herring around the Mass and headed to the edge. We got the first scamp on the edge on a jig- and then a few sharks stated helping themselves to whatever was on the way up. We bounced around workng jigs and live bait over several more rocks - until we found one with a good mark all through the water column. We anchored down in 290 ft - with much less current than inshore. 

Live bait was getting little attention, but the jigs started producing scamps and AJs - with a couple of almacos in the Mix - Klye hooked a smoker king on a drift line and after several fun runs, we executed a classic long line release.

Working the jigs on the bottom, the scamps we taking us into some rocks but we waited several out. Ken got rocked, and after several attemps and patiently waited for Mr scamp to back out of the hole - he had him coming to the surface - nursing the chaffed line - a 14 lb - foul hooked scamp bobbed up beside the boat! 

I think 10 of our 12 scamp were caught on jigs ! 

Ken and company are bringing a cooler full of snapper and scamp fillets back home .... I hope they come back soon to help thin out the AJs!


----------



## bigrick

that's a beast scamp, nice fish.


----------



## ADRENALINE

NICE fish!!! Diamond jigs, worked properly, are DEADLY on the scamp!


----------



## bigrick

how were you working that diamond jig?


----------



## fishn4fun

Good goosh that's a fantastic scamp!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Scamp Massacre. Sounds like a good day mullethead. I hope ya left me a couple for this weekend. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mullethead

bigrick said:


> how were you working that diamond jig?


 
We yo-yo 'em - drop to the bottom, and sweep up, then let free fall- the hits come on the fall.

6 and 4 ounce jigs seem to work best - the smallest you can get to the bottom- and we upgrade the hooks to owner 3x stingers


----------



## Mullethead

jlw1972 said:


> Scamp Massacre. Sounds like a good day mullethead. I hope ya left me a couple for this weekend. Thanks for posting.


They were not on ever rock - but we left em bitting - wish we had not kept the 18 inches at first - go get 'em Joey!


----------



## Snatch it

That's a stud of a fish there!


----------



## sail7seas

great report. that is a nice mess of scamp.


----------



## KPTN

Nice scamp, sounds like a very nice day fishing.


----------



## Island24

Thanks for a great report - gives me hope after the close of snapper season.


----------



## tailfisher

Those are some really nice scamp , and to catch the majority of them on the jig is awesome.


----------

